# [SOLVED] Logitech mx1000 help



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a stupid problem. I just recently won mx1000 laser mouse on my biding site. For a cheap price. The problem I have is that I don't know how to recharge the mouse. What I have been trying doens't seem to work.
The dockingstation is plugged via USB cable. Don't even know how long it's supposed to load. I put the mouse in the station for like 4 hours while the pc was on but that didn't seem have helped. What I did not recieve in my win was a network adapter. Is this necessary to have when you recharge? Just think you should get enough energy from the USB port. Should I reset something or turn the mouse on off or what when I recharge?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Try changing out the batteries in the mouse. They could be dead

Here's a how to guide



> Logitech MX1000 Mouse: Battery replacement how to tutorial/guide
> 
> This tutorial is for those who wish to replace their "non-serviceable" MX1000 battery
> 
> ...


*LINK* Logitech MX1000 battery replacement by VK2K.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks mcninjaguy for you effort and what you found is really great.
Just a couple of things though. 
I don't think my mouse is dying or is dead. It was fully loaded when I bought it. It wasn't dirty or so and the seller said it was like new. I believe this is true. However I searched the net and found your description and I found forum indication that I probably need the Ac adapter for reloading. The station need it for recharging pupose. Even if I would follow the battery change description it's still cheaper to buy another one on my biding site than bying new battery and install it. But I have mailed my lokal store and I'm waiting for answers on their universal adapter. We'll just have to see how this turns out.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Yea a universal adaptor should work for that mouse as its not something as important as a laptop or something complicated like that.

You did a adapter with it though, right? DId you notice any rust or damage to it?

Here is the adapter you're looking for:


AC Adapter, Input: 100-240V, Output: 8V, 500mA
AC Adapter for MX 1000, MX Revolution, diNovo Media Laser, MX 5000, MX 3100, diNovo Edge, Harmony 890 & 890 Pro, Harmony 880 & 880 Pro, Harmony 1000, and Harmony 720
*$10*
http://www.buylogitech.com/store/[email protected]&rests=1245145244929


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Not sure if I understand you correctly but no I did not get an adapter with my mouse, that's the whole issue. Thanks for your link. But trying to get an original adapter from logitech would probably put a little hole in my wallet. I don't live in the US so having it shipped to me would be costly. But I did get a positive response on the universal adapter from my local store and they told me to bring the station with me. So I will check that out. The adapter works like this; I think you can set the voltage and you get a lot of adapter heads for different hole diameters. But if I recount it to US dollars it would probably cost 18-20 dollars. But then again if anything else would be screwed up I can use the adapter for that. But I have read some threads that there could be some nokia adapters that could work...What do you think about that? Anyway I will go to my local store and after that I'll update the stats.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

If the voltage is correct for them mouse I don't see why any adapter wouldn't work. I did that nokia adapters do work.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Ok time for update. I went to my local store and I guess I'm a step closer to solve this issue but it just got more confusing.
To be very clear I did not get the original adapter when I purchased my mx1000. I did get the box it was in and the part number is 190254-0002.
So the info I got from googling and searching forums was this:
First place:Input 100-240V~50/60Hz 0,2A; output:+8V---0,5A
Second place:8VDC at 500Ma center pin is the positive side "+"

Now at my store the shop assistant looked at my base station. The hole issue was not really an issue since they had adapterheads for the hole. 

But the basestation had different voltage
This is how it's says;"13V---500mA(DC Plug)"

Now everything got really confusing. What should I trust? What is the right thing? But why doesn't the info match? What have I missed?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

I'm not the expert on hardware like this. I'm not too sure, but the they have different voltages and the same amps, so the one you saw in the sop may just be lower quality, bot too sure

I'm going to PM a Mod from the hardware team and see if he can help.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks mcninjaguy I appreciate it=)


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Hello 

Not sure if I'm supposed to wait much longer for any response on my issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

go by the specs on the base station


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks dai but why do you think I have found different info on the adapter?
Have you owned a mx1000 yourself?
What would be awesome is if anyone out there that actually have a complete mx1000 could give his/her specs on the adapter and basestation.
Is this a rare mouse? I think it's really good. Maybe a little heavy but it's ok.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

i have never had one

read this page about the on off switch

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=1008&page=3


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

I would try emailing logitech or the person/vendor where you got the mouse


there are soooo many adapters and the voltages they put out; its a real hit & miss adventure unless you get an OEM adapter for the mouse

I have seen those things totally melt the device when the wrong adapter is used; IMHO its not worth the risk while playing with a $10.00 mouse ?

thats why I no longer even try to mess with such endeavors;


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks for the link Dai but I don't know how that info would help since I already discovered the on off button........
I'm a little step ahead since I did email logitech but they take long time to respond. Like I said before it would be really good if someone that got a mx1000 would give the specs on the adapter and on their basestation.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

I already gave you the specs on the adapter
_AC Adapter, Input: 100-240V, Output: 8V, 500mA _


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Mmm I think thats right mcninjaguy. But that doesn't help. I assume you are owning a mx1000. What does the basestation say?
Mine say 13V---500mA(DC plug)


----------



## johanna0507 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

I've had this mouse for many years and it is awesome. It's worth taking the time to get this to work. Below is some info that could be helpful.

There are two models, Bluetooth and regular. The bluetooth one is better as it's never out of range, however, they look the same with one exception. The "Connect" button at the bottom is red on the bluetooth and black on the regular. 

When charging the regular one you need a base station that is something like 8V ---- 500mA (that's what mine says). I use it for charging both mice: the Bluetooth and the regular. I think the voltage (V) is more important to vet right thant the mA. 

The regular mouse is not compatible with the bluetooth charger, but the bluetooth mouse can be charged in both its' own and the regular model's charger. So I wanted to use the regular charger for both models to avoid clutter. 

Next problem was that the charger I wanted to use had a Euro plug and I needed a British plug (didn't want to use a travel adapter). 

So I checked my box of electrical spares stuff and found another adapter of a near identical electrical spec, which had British fit rather than Euro. I think it was a mobile phone charger. 

I *cut off the cord in the middle of both units. Then I used electrical tape to connect the two cords *that I wanted together. (there are two wires inside the cord, each must be connected the the corresponding one of the same colour and prevented from contact. If you use black electrical tape the hack is hardly noticeable.) 

This way I got exactly what I needed: A British charger that works both for the regular and Bluetooth model of MX 1000. 

I did this about a year ago and have had no problems at all with this setup. Nothing got fried!


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Great thanks johanna0507 for your big effort. But sadly it made me even more confused. Lets try to untie the knots.
I live in sweden so everything would be euro for me I think.
Just before I posted here I wrote logitech again but I would still want to hear more from you.
About the bluetooth stuff, I don't really know where to look after black or red stuff. I have certainly not found anything red either on my basestation or the mouse. 
This is what I found at another forum "Output is +8V (up to 13 according to Base station) / 500mA". Thats why I get more confused. Are you saying that your basestation reads 8V? Or is it you adapter that says 8V. If it would not be to much for you johanna0507. You could either take a picture or give the complete specs on both; the basestations you got and the ac adapter for the mx1000.


----------



## johanna0507 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Sorry, I can't take a photo-- not set up for up transfers etc right now. 

To check if you have the bluetooth or regular mouse, turn the mouse upside down and check the little button to the right of the on/off switch. This is black for regular and red for bluetooth. 

In order to charge the mouse (regular) you need: 

1) "Base Unit" also known as "charger".
2) Cord between the base unit and an electricity outlet (vägguttaget), including a suitable charger. At the back of the base unit is a little inlet/hole for the charger cord. The plug of the charger cord needs to fit in that hole. There is also a USB cord from the base unit into the computer but this cannot be removed so I don't think you could be missing it.

3) The charger's plug (kontakten) needs to be the right version for your country so that it fits in the outlet (uttaget). It also needs to transform into the RIGHT voltage etc. The right voltage appears to be +8V === 500 mA. This means that the transformer gets rid of all the other electricity and only lets through a tiny bit, enough to charge the mouse. If you blasted on 220V you'd fry the mouse! 

Any transformer is OK, as long as you can 1) Plug it into the base unit and 2) It has approximately the right voltage (1 V difference probably doesn't matter). If you can find one that meets the criteria, just cut off the cord and merge it with the base units cord. 

Try to find one on eBay or similar, or check your old mobile phone chargers or other old chargers. 

If you've been sold something that you cannot use because some part is missing, then you've been ripped off and you should demand your money back! 

These mice are not terribly expensive and the model is being discontinued, so another option is to just buy another identical one and strip it for parts.

It's not dangerous to experiment with this, the worst thing that could happen would be that the mouse fried. Since it's not working right now anyway, there'd be no loss. The only thing to watch out for is that you don't electrocute yourself with 220V -- 8V is harmless. 

You'll know that the mouse is charging when the battery indicator is blinking three bars up and down. If it's not blinking it is not charging.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Need to give you credit for good explaining. Even tried some swedish.
Ok so I confirmed it's not the bluetooth version the reset button is black.
The mouse was fully loaded when I got it and worked like a charm so I don't really want to unnecessary damage it. At my local store they got a rather cheap universal adapter where you can change the voltage and the plug in adapter so the hole in on the basestation is not an issue. It's actually only the voltage that is the problem. Money back from my seller wont happen. The deal was closed before I discovered it all. Buying a new mouse is nothing that I want since I gave a third of what a new mouse cost.
But I really need to clearly read it...
What does your basestation read and what does your adapter read?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Are you still there johanna0507?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Ok next week I'm going back to my local store. This time I want some result and I want to be sure I don't buy crap. 
But I still want to compare. That why I would really appreciate if anyone that actually has the mx1000. Please wright what voltage your basestation needs and what voltage your netadapter gives. Think this would almost solve the issue.
To compare my basestation says 13V---500mA
All forum says +8V---500mA on the adapter
What do your stuff say?


----------



## johanna0507 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Like I said, I have +8V---500mA and this has been working fine for over a year. 
I have no idea why your base station says differently. Perhaps youve been given the base station for a different model.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks again johanna0507. But did you actually look under the basestation and it says 8V or is it only the adapter that says 8V? Or is it both?
I really need to know exactly what the deal is.


----------



## johanna0507 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

It is not mentioned on the base station, there are just some serial numbers on the label, nothing about the voltage. You can assume it takes 8V though, like I've been saying. If the voltage I've been using for a year was wrong, then something would have happened by now. 

They're all made in the same factory, no doubt, so your model and mine will be identical.
*

I'll summarise this one last time: *:

1)If you don't have the charger (base station) you are stuffed, and you might as well throw away the mouse becuase you'll never be able to charge it. Each mouse model from Logitech requires it's own charger and the chargers are not sold separately. To buy the exact model and make that you need will take extensive research on auction sites and you are unlikely to find one for sale in Sweden so you'd be paying hefty shipping fees to boot. For the price you'd pay if you found one you might as well buy a new mouse. 

2)If you have the charger but lost the adapter or cord, then you need to get some juice into it so it can charge your mouse. In order to do that you need to use an 8V adapter like I've been saying. This is also the plug that goes into the electricity outlet in the wall. Just find any old 8V adapter that you have at home and merge it with the cable for charger. Hopefully it fits into the hole at the back of the charger. If not try to merge together cables until you've got a combination that works. You can also try asking friends what old chargers they have around. Somebody you know is bound to have an 8V charger. 

I don't think I can help any more with this!


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Thanks anyway you are pretty clear about this issue now. I just think it's weird your charger doesn't say anything about voltage since mine does and as you say they are made in the same factory. Ok but I don't like cutting stuff but I can buy an universal adapter that fits. I'll hope logitech will answer me to put the last peace in the puzzle. But to comment. They are really bad in answering quick and when you try again, instead of taking the time answering the question they refer back to the old issue. Really bad service.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Logitech mx1000 help*

Ok hopefully my last update on this matter, trying to put a lid on this issue.
I had good communication with my local store and I went there so we tested the universal adapter. It was a powerking 1200mA adapter, don't know how common it is. Anyway we set the adapter to 7.5 volts starting low in compare to 8V and used a proper connector with plus in the middle. It worked so I bought it. I have now fully loaded the mx1000. The adapter didn't even get hot nor the charger. No weird smell or so. So it's solved. The only thing I can complain on is that there is a glitch between th connector and the charger. You really have to tune the connector to make the charger charge the mouse.
By the way I still haven't got a bep from logitech support. With other words pray you don't get trouble with a logitech product and need to contact them:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

